# Male goat behavior



## countrygirl911 (Aug 18, 2011)

well my goat was castrated 4 days ago on monday how long after does it take for him to stop hummping he is only 6 weeks old and is trying to hump my dog will this behavior adventually stop or will he continue to do it even though he has no balls. also i am getting a little girl this saturday she will be 2 weeks old she is a pygmy and he is a nubian and i am afraid that he could hurt her expecially he he trys to hump. i know he can not get her knocked up since he does not have those parts anymore will it be safe to put them together or do i need to seperate them till he stops humping. i just figured that after the pocedure he would not have the urges anymore. the vet used the cutting pocedure .


----------



## crazyland (Aug 18, 2011)

It is perfectly normal behavior. I even see my doelings who were born June 5th do it once in a while, although not as often any more. I had my boy wethered when he was 8 weeks old and he has never displayed that behavior. They all can be a little different.
as for the seperation of the kids, I don't know about that. more experienced goat owners can help on that. Mine are all about the same size and I just started owning goats this year.


----------



## elevan (Aug 18, 2011)

The mounting could go on forever    depends on the goat...it usually happens when a doe is in heat though...

There's a good size difference between a 6 wk old nubian and a 2 wk old pygmy.  You'll need to watch carefully.  Personally I wouldn't put them together yet..but that's my opinion.  Not only is the mounting a possible issue and possible concern for injury but just head butt playing could be a big issue with the size difference.


----------



## countrygirl911 (Aug 18, 2011)

they will be 4 weeks apart in age and the little girl will be much smaller she is a pygmy and very very tiny but our buck is a nubian and is a larger breed of goats i just want to make sure they can not hurt eache other expecially mystery hurting the little girl.


----------

